# Senior Stars Selling Stuff



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2013)

If you watch any amount of TV these days, whether public broadcasting or cable, you're bound to see some of those commercials where aging celebs have been recruited to sell you stuff you probably don't need.

I don't know about you, but I quickly lose respect for the likes of Fred Thompson (reverse mortgages) and Robert Wagner (also reverse mortgages) when they're shilling for these services. It was bad enough when Chuck Norris and the ever-sexy Christie Brinkley tried to get me to part with my money for a Total Gym ...







It was confusing to a simple person like me, because I didn't know if I would sprout muscles or curves if I HAD bought one. Now Christie I could see advertising that thing - she's show biz all the way. But Chuck? MY buddy Chuck? The guy I wanted to be like when I grew up? What a let-down!

Even the Fonz is pushing reverse mortgages now. AAAAAaaaaayyyyyyyyy! 

The New York Times did an interesting piece on this phenomenon last fall ("*Aging Stars in a New Role: TV Pitchman*"), so I'm pretty much assured it isn't just my warped perception. 

I know that actors and actresses need to keep the money coming in, but isn't there a better way to do it? With the sales of movie tickets going mostly to the under-25 crowd, sadly, I think the answer is "no".

Have you seen any of your favorite stars of yesterday in any commercials today?


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh yeah. Those reverse mortgages bankrupt a lot of people. I lost all respect for Alex Trebek when he start hawking that over priced insurance. 
Do people really think these "stars" are just there because they want to help us?


----------



## FishWisher (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't pay attention to stars when they're young. They dang couldn't sell me stuff - even if I needed it - when they're old!

I guess there's some benefit to disliking Hollywood from the git-go.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Oh yeah. Those reverse mortgages bankrupt a lot of people. I lost all respect for Alex Trebek when he start hawking that over priced insurance.
> Do people really think these "stars" are just there because they want to help us?



I forgot about Alex, even though his commercial runs at least once a day on my channel. I guess he sells insurance because he doesn't want us to be in _jeopardy_ ... 



			
				FishWisher said:
			
		

> I don't pay attention to stars when they're young. They dang couldn't sell me stuff - even if I needed it - when they're old!
> 
> I guess there's some benefit to disliking Hollywood from the git-go.



I think it's rare to find someone who really isn't influenced at least a little bit by the big names - congratulations!

I tend to like the older Hollywood, back in the '30's and '40's, when there was still a modicum of talent required to become a star.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 6, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> I don't pay attention to stars when they're young. They dang couldn't sell me stuff - even if I needed it - when they're old!
> 
> I guess there's some benefit to disliking Hollywood from the git-go.



Yeah..what you said!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2013)

Whenever I see those stars doing commercials, I figure they're hard up for money.   Betty White was doing a Pet Meds commercial.  Also seeing Sally Fields doing a Boniva commercial for osteoporosis...they say that stuff does more harm than good, not surprising.

Then there's Lisa Rinna , I think she was known for soap operas, but I never watch those.  She does a commercial for Depends Adult Diapers.  She's known now for her freakishly over-botoxed top lip...here she is years ago, at the age of 49, before her lip ballooned out even more. 




Rinna at the 81st Academy Awards in February, 2009.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2013)

Of course, Ed McMahon had been a pimp for American Family Publishers for many years, as well as selling for FreeCreditReport.com, Cash4Gold and Pride Mobility ...

I was never much of a fan of his, anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2013)

And then there's William Shatner (Captain Kirk from Star Trek) doing those Priceline commercials...easier to stomach as Captain Kirk.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> And then there's William Shatner (Captain Kirk from Star Trek) doing those Priceline commercials...easier to stomach as Captain Kirk.



Wow - forgot about him as well!

At least he did those in a sort of self-parodying way, but I agree that his over-acting and his WAY .... OF ... SPEAKING was better served on _Trek._

*sigh* I guess it's true that everyone has their price.


----------

